# San fran is just too strange!



## goblues (May 10, 2006)

http://www.masturbate-a-thon.com/pages/history.htm

Wow. What will they think of next?

Its to promote safe sex and raise money for charity. :roll: :roll:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I'd have made it to top 10 when I was in High School.


----------

